# HellOo from Paris



## Lotuzia (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Just landed in this forum thru KVR.

I've read a few topics and felt there was a different sensibility here. So I'm in  

I'll try to bring my little contribution to this forum. :wink: 

Music : Though not having enough spare time atm to work on my own musical projects, my interests focus on achieving -hopefully- happy mariages between acoustic and electronic instruments.

Thanks for reading, have a nice day 

LtZ


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to VI ! Glad you found us. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 24, 2008)

Bonjour LtZ!

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Lotuzia (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Many Thanks, viele danken, for the welcome :wink: 

LtZ


----------

